# Non-EU marrying a Spaniard & NIE



## Liv

I was looking for this information about a year ago and now I've been through the process I wanted to post my experience for any of you out there that might find it useful.

I’m from Australia and married a Spaniard last November. My 90 day Schengen visa had already expired at the end of July (so by 3.5 months). 

The getting married part was relatively simple (in hindsight!), though it did take a bit of time to get all the papers together. 

*Step 1:* Firstly I recommend going to the Registro Civil de Madrid at Calle Pradillo 66, 28002 Madrid (tel 914 936 630) and getting the forms which tell you exactly what you both need, you will also have to fill these in and take them with you on you first interview. We tried several times to call to get information, make appointments, but never got through.

Things you need (some take a while to get) for the first interview:

1) Original Australian Birth Certificate, stamped with an Apostille of the Hague from the DFAT in Australia (My mum got this for my and posted it over). Then we had to get it translated by an official registered translator in Spain (you can get a list from the Aus Embassy in Madrid) 

2) Certificate of no impediment to marriage & a certificate of where you´ve lived the last 2 years. I got these from the Australian Embassy in Madrid (call them first to make an appointment), it costs about 90 Euros and only takes about 1/2 hour but you need something to prove the address you claim. I used my Aussie driver’s license. For the certificate of no impediment you need to sign a statutory declaration at the embassy. 

3) passport

4) Also one of you needs to be "empradonarse" registered in the place you want to get married. In any case you will need to get your Certificado de empadronamiento from a Junta Municipal (there’s lots). First make an appointment and you will need something to prove your address, like your lease (my husband had to fill out a form stating I lived with him, as I’m not on the lease).


*Step 2:* Once we had all this together we went to back to the Registro civil de Madrid (calle pradillo) together for the first interview. You can’t make an appointment for this and we arrived half an hour before opening time and there was already a huge line. Also with us we had to take a witness and a translator (for me). We used the same translator as translated my birth certificate, I think he charged around 100euros. 

They told us to come back in two weeks to find out if our marriage had been approved.

*Note: *There was a two month waiting list to get married at calle pradillo, so in these two weeks we called around to find a place with a shorter list.

*Step 3: *After the 2 weeks I went back to Calle Pradillo to get our approved wedding documents and then drove with them and one of our witnesses to Galapagar (where we had decided to get married, as it only had a 2 week waiting list) to make an appointment for the wedding, which was then 2 weeks later (you'll need 2 witnesses at the wedding but to make the appointment you only need 1 and the ID of the other).

*Note: *The day after the wedding we flew to Australia for our honeymoon. I had nothing to prove I was married and was a little nervous (as I had well overstayed my 90day visa). In the end I had nothing to worry about, as the Spanish customs didn’t even look through my passport. 

The problem came when I left Australia as the airline would not let me leave the country without a return ticket or visa for the country of origin. I did have a colour copy of my marriage certificate and family book (emailed by my parents in law) and that was enough to satisfy.

When I reentered Spain, again customs didn’t check my passport.
*
NIE/Tarjeta de residencia de familiar de ciudadano de la Union*

*Step 1 *was to make an appointment with the Oficina de Extranjeria on tel. 902565701. We did this when we got back form Australia in December and was told our interview would be in May (5 months later!!). 

I was lucky in that my father in law has a friend of a friend of a friend (or something like that) so I could get this meeting in January instead of May. To avoid this problem I recommend calling as soon as possible (even before getting married), as they asked for no proof of marriage to make the interview.

I had to present the following: 
- a completed EX-16 form (Solicitud de Certificado de registro como residente comunitaria o Tarjeta de residencia de familiar de ciudadano de la Union) + copies 
- Libro de Familia + copy 
- my passport + copy 
- my husband’s ORIGINAL DNI card + copy 
- my certificado de empadronamiento 
- Three passport photos

They took my finger prints at this meeting and then told me I will get a letter in 1 to 1.5 months stating where I can pick up my residence card.
. 
We got the forms online (except for the forms for paying the taxes which they gave us in the various offices), also you can pick them up from the front door of the offices. (unfortunately I can't post any links here)

I hope this is helpful to someone, as in the beginning I think I wasted a lot of time in confusion and stress due to a lack of information.

Good luck.


----------



## mpepper111

*Thanks*

Hello! Wow, the information you have provided has been fantastic!! I agree with you that its all very frustrating, and its so hard to get information about the legal matters in Spain. i have been in Spain for 2 years and trying to get papers of some sort. I work for a company and they were going to do a work contract, but its really hard too. I was considering getting married to my boyfriend of 2 years, (the whole time I have been here in Madrid) but after reading your message, it really makes me feel so stressed with all the paper work ahead. 
But anyways, i just wanted to say thanks because your post is a great help. you are so lucky to be legalised!! : )




Liv said:


> I was looking for this information about a year ago and now I've been through the process I wanted to post my experience for any of you out there that might find it useful.
> 
> I’m from Australia and married a Spaniard last November. My 90 day Schengen visa had already expired at the end of July (so by 3.5 months).
> 
> The getting married part was relatively simple (in hindsight!), though it did take a bit of time to get all the papers together.
> 
> *Step 1:* Firstly I recommend going to the Registro Civil de Madrid at Calle Pradillo 66, 28002 Madrid (tel 914 936 630) and getting the forms which tell you exactly what you both need, you will also have to fill these in and take them with you on you first interview. We tried several times to call to get information, make appointments, but never got through.
> 
> Things you need (some take a while to get) for the first interview:
> 
> 1) Original Australian Birth Certificate, stamped with an Apostille of the Hague from the DFAT in Australia (My mum got this for my and posted it over). Then we had to get it translated by an official registered translator in Spain (you can get a list from the Aus Embassy in Madrid)
> 
> 2) Certificate of no impediment to marriage & a certificate of where you´ve lived the last 2 years. I got these from the Australian Embassy in Madrid (call them first to make an appointment), it costs about 90 Euros and only takes about 1/2 hour but you need something to prove the address you claim. I used my Aussie driver’s license. For the certificate of no impediment you need to sign a statutory declaration at the embassy.
> 
> 3) passport
> 
> 4) Also one of you needs to be "empradonarse" registered in the place you want to get married. In any case you will need to get your Certificado de empadronamiento from a Junta Municipal (there’s lots). First make an appointment and you will need something to prove your address, like your lease (my husband had to fill out a form stating I lived with him, as I’m not on the lease).
> 
> 
> *Step 2:* Once we had all this together we went to back to the Registro civil de Madrid (calle pradillo) together for the first interview. You can’t make an appointment for this and we arrived half an hour before opening time and there was already a huge line. Also with us we had to take a witness and a translator (for me). We used the same translator as translated my birth certificate, I think he charged around 100euros.
> 
> They told us to come back in two weeks to find out if our marriage had been approved.
> 
> *Note: *There was a two month waiting list to get married at calle pradillo, so in these two weeks we called around to find a place with a shorter list.
> 
> *Step 3: *After the 2 weeks I went back to Calle Pradillo to get our approved wedding documents and then drove with them and one of our witnesses to Galapagar (where we had decided to get married, as it only had a 2 week waiting list) to make an appointment for the wedding, which was then 2 weeks later (you'll need 2 witnesses at the wedding but to make the appointment you only need 1 and the ID of the other).
> 
> *Note: *The day after the wedding we flew to Australia for our honeymoon. I had nothing to prove I was married and was a little nervous (as I had well overstayed my 90day visa). In the end I had nothing to worry about, as the Spanish customs didn’t even look through my passport.
> 
> The problem came when I left Australia as the airline would not let me leave the country without a return ticket or visa for the country of origin. I did have a colour copy of my marriage certificate and family book (emailed by my parents in law) and that was enough to satisfy.
> 
> When I reentered Spain, again customs didn’t check my passport.
> *
> NIE/Tarjeta de residencia de familiar de ciudadano de la Union*
> 
> *Step 1 *was to make an appointment with the Oficina de Extranjeria on tel. 902565701. We did this when we got back form Australia in December and was told our interview would be in May (5 months later!!).
> 
> I was lucky in that my father in law has a friend of a friend of a friend (or something like that) so I could get this meeting in January instead of May. To avoid this problem I recommend calling as soon as possible (even before getting married), as they asked for no proof of marriage to make the interview.
> 
> I had to present the following:
> - a completed EX-16 form (Solicitud de Certificado de registro como residente comunitaria o Tarjeta de residencia de familiar de ciudadano de la Union) + copies
> - Libro de Familia + copy
> - my passport + copy
> - my husband’s ORIGINAL DNI card + copy
> - my certificado de empadronamiento
> - Three passport photos
> 
> They took my finger prints at this meeting and then told me I will get a letter in 1 to 1.5 months stating where I can pick up my residence card.
> .
> We got the forms online (except for the forms for paying the taxes which they gave us in the various offices), also you can pick them up from the front door of the offices. (unfortunately I can't post any links here)
> 
> I hope this is helpful to someone, as in the beginning I think I wasted a lot of time in confusion and stress due to a lack of information.
> 
> Good luck.


----------



## SteveHall

GREAT information and well presented. Thanks - glad it worked out in the end. 

mpepper111 - if you are thinking about marrying your boyfriend just to get the paperwork, I'd suggest that this is not the greatest reason to get wed!!!! 

If you are beautiful TT, vegetarian and speak fluent Swedish/Spanish/English and are an International GM at chess, I'll do it for you!!


----------



## mtoledo

*NIE marriage documents*

Hi,

So, you mentioned you took your Libro de Familia to get your NIE, but no marriage certificate, is that right?

Some people are saying that you actually need the literal marriage certificate, and that the libro the familia alone won't do.

Can you please clarify?

Thanks


----------



## Liv

Yes I had to take the Libro de Familia and not the marriage certificate, from memory this is the important thing not the certificate?
But you should ask when you make the appointment what they require as (strangely) it varies a little from office to office.




mtoledo said:


> Hi,
> 
> So, you mentioned you took your Libro de Familia to get your NIE, but no marriage certificate, is that right?
> 
> Some people are saying that you actually need the literal marriage certificate, and that the libro the familia alone won't do.
> 
> Can you please clarify?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## lianaj

Liv said:


> I was looking for this information about a year ago and now I've been through the process I wanted to post my experience for any of you out there that might find it useful.
> 
> I’m from Australia and married a Spaniard last November. My 90 day Schengen visa had already expired at the end of July (so by 3.5 months).
> 
> The getting married part was relatively simple (in hindsight!), though it did take a bit of time to get all the papers together.
> 
> *Step 1:* Firstly I recommend going to the Registro Civil de Madrid at Calle Pradillo 66, 28002 Madrid (tel 914 936 630) and getting the forms which tell you exactly what you both need, you will also have to fill these in and take them with you on you first interview. We tried several times to call to get information, make appointments, but never got through.
> 
> Things you need (some take a while to get) for the first interview:
> 
> 1) Original Australian Birth Certificate, stamped with an Apostille of the Hague from the DFAT in Australia (My mum got this for my and posted it over). Then we had to get it translated by an official registered translator in Spain (you can get a list from the Aus Embassy in Madrid)
> 
> 2) Certificate of no impediment to marriage & a certificate of where you´ve lived the last 2 years. I got these from the Australian Embassy in Madrid (call them first to make an appointment), it costs about 90 Euros and only takes about 1/2 hour but you need something to prove the address you claim. I used my Aussie driver’s license. For the certificate of no impediment you need to sign a statutory declaration at the embassy.
> 
> 3) passport
> 
> 4) Also one of you needs to be "empradonarse" registered in the place you want to get married. In any case you will need to get your Certificado de empadronamiento from a Junta Municipal (there’s lots). First make an appointment and you will need something to prove your address, like your lease (my husband had to fill out a form stating I lived with him, as I’m not on the lease).
> 
> 
> *Step 2:* Once we had all this together we went to back to the Registro civil de Madrid (calle pradillo) together for the first interview. You can’t make an appointment for this and we arrived half an hour before opening time and there was already a huge line. Also with us we had to take a witness and a translator (for me). We used the same translator as translated my birth certificate, I think he charged around 100euros.
> 
> They told us to come back in two weeks to find out if our marriage had been approved.
> 
> *Note: *There was a two month waiting list to get married at calle pradillo, so in these two weeks we called around to find a place with a shorter list.
> 
> *Step 3: *After the 2 weeks I went back to Calle Pradillo to get our approved wedding documents and then drove with them and one of our witnesses to Galapagar (where we had decided to get married, as it only had a 2 week waiting list) to make an appointment for the wedding, which was then 2 weeks later (you'll need 2 witnesses at the wedding but to make the appointment you only need 1 and the ID of the other).
> 
> *Note: *The day after the wedding we flew to Australia for our honeymoon. I had nothing to prove I was married and was a little nervous (as I had well overstayed my 90day visa). In the end I had nothing to worry about, as the Spanish customs didn’t even look through my passport.
> 
> The problem came when I left Australia as the airline would not let me leave the country without a return ticket or visa for the country of origin. I did have a colour copy of my marriage certificate and family book (emailed by my parents in law) and that was enough to satisfy.
> 
> When I reentered Spain, again customs didn’t check my passport.
> *
> NIE/Tarjeta de residencia de familiar de ciudadano de la Union*
> 
> *Step 1 *was to make an appointment with the Oficina de Extranjeria on tel. 902565701. We did this when we got back form Australia in December and was told our interview would be in May (5 months later!!).
> 
> I was lucky in that my father in law has a friend of a friend of a friend (or something like that) so I could get this meeting in January instead of May. To avoid this problem I recommend calling as soon as possible (even before getting married), as they asked for no proof of marriage to make the interview.
> 
> I had to present the following:
> - a completed EX-16 form (Solicitud de Certificado de registro como residente comunitaria o Tarjeta de residencia de familiar de ciudadano de la Union) + copies
> - Libro de Familia + copy
> - my passport + copy
> - my husband’s ORIGINAL DNI card + copy
> - my certificado de empadronamiento
> - Three passport photos
> 
> They took my finger prints at this meeting and then told me I will get a letter in 1 to 1.5 months stating where I can pick up my residence card.
> .
> We got the forms online (except for the forms for paying the taxes which they gave us in the various offices), also you can pick them up from the front door of the offices. (unfortunately I can't post any links here)
> 
> I hope this is helpful to someone, as in the beginning I think I wasted a lot of time in confusion and stress due to a lack of information.
> 
> Good luck.


Hi Liv

Not sure if you will be checking this anytime soon, but I am a kiwi (from New Zealand). I am in spain at the moment on a tourist holiday 90 days - but want to stay permanently with my spanish boyfriend of two years. Anyway, we had discussed the idea of marriage a while ago - but i wasnt too keen yet as it was something I wanted to ideally wait for. But - it is a way for me to be able to stay here with him, and the thing is that I really want to be able to start working while i am here as well. 

My question is, could you tell me - after you became married here in spain, were you able to work in spain immediately?? One of the main reasons I would consider marriage now is for this reason. 

Please if you know of any information on what you can do in spain after marriage (workwise) etc, and how soon you become like a 'citizen' it would be greatly apreciated. I have tried to find websites with this info, but it is not easy to find! I guess the spanish govt would not want to post this information to make it sound so easy.

Anyway, maybe you can help me


----------



## cloclobel

hello,

I am British and my Boyfriend is from Venezuela (holds a Venezuelan passport). 

We have been together for over a year and now want to get married in Spain, where we have recently moved. In the last year we have traveled to many places (US,Venezuela,UK)

We entered Zurich (the Schengen Zone) via the Uk in April this year and then spent some time in Germany and Austria. We decided that we wanted to live in Spain to settle there and that we wanted to get married. We did all the relevant paperwork required for marriage in Spain and those papers have been excepted by the registry office,only to find out that we would have to wait almost 6 months for a our wedding date. So we started looking at other countries where we could marry without such a long wait. On enquiring at Gibraltar registry office we were told that my partner has overstayed his Schengen Visa as his passport was stamped in Zurich in April and on entering Spain Via Girona airport noone was even there to check passports. They were concerned that if we married in Gibraltar that he could get stuck in Gibraltar when he trys to enter Spain again because Spain (the Schengen zone) may notice that he had overstayed prior to his wedding. That they may not let him enter, even though he would have a marriage certificate to a European citizen in his hand. Now we are in a complete panic. We are very much in love and only want to reside happily together. We are both living in fear of being seperated.

I would be very grateful for any advice you may have!!!

Many thanks Chloe


----------



## Honeypenny

*In the same situation!*



cloclobel said:


> hello,
> 
> I am British and my Boyfriend is from Venezuela (holds a Venezuelan passport).
> 
> We have been together for over a year and now want to get married in Spain, where we have recently moved. In the last year we have traveled to many places (US,Venezuela,UK)
> 
> We entered Zurich (the Schengen Zone) via the Uk in April this year and then spent some time in Germany and Austria. We decided that we wanted to live in Spain to settle there and that we wanted to get married. We did all the relevant paperwork required for marriage in Spain and those papers have been excepted by the registry office,only to find out that we would have to wait almost 6 months for a our wedding date. So we started looking at other countries where we could marry without such a long wait. On enquiring at Gibraltar registry office we were told that my partner has overstayed his Schengen Visa as his passport was stamped in Zurich in April and on entering Spain Via Girona airport noone was even there to check passports. They were concerned that if we married in Gibraltar that he could get stuck in Gibraltar when he trys to enter Spain again because Spain (the Schengen zone) may notice that he had overstayed prior to his wedding. That they may not let him enter, even though he would have a marriage certificate to a European citizen in his hand. Now we are in a complete panic. We are very much in love and only want to reside happily together. We are both living in fear of being seperated.
> 
> I would be very grateful for any advice you may have!!!
> 
> Many thanks Chloe


Was just wondering how it turned out for you? I'm in the same situation and was told I have to wait till September just for an *interview*. And the wedding date will be given after - but the lady said don't even hope to get married this year!

I came here in December to begin the process and we had set a wedding date for July but now I find out I can't even set a wedding date because I am not in control of WHEN I can actually get married. My parents have to fly over from Malaysia as will some of my friends. I would like to book a hotel and such (hopefully in Mallorca) and I don't want to be staying in Spain illegally, not being able to do anything while my fiance has to work!

sorry, bit of a rant there.. 

Anyway, my visa will be running out soon so my fiance and I are considering marrying in Gibraltar. Unfortunately by the time I we get to Gibraltar to marry my visa will be expired (90 day visa) and I am worried I won't be able to re-enter spain for 3 months.

I've been reading around and I read that registering your marriage in the Spanish Embassy / consulate of the country you got married in shortens the wait process for getting your Libro de Familia. And so was thinking of registering the marriage in London. Hopefully with the Libro de Familia, I will be able to get back into Spain.

However, if you have gone to Gibraltar to get married, do let me know what happened. Was it easy to get back into Spain from Gibraltar? 

Because if that is the case, then I will just do that and then we can still have a July wedding party! 

Looking forward to hearing from you or anyone!

H


----------



## Kamalja

*advice*

Hello.

Thank you for this nautural advice. We are really in unfair situation now I and my fiancee are living in Barcelona Sabadell and register she from germany we are planing on our marriage she is having problem to have her Bachelor certificate and capacidad the city hall in germany was telling my fiancee they need all my original document from spain before they can help her.this really comfused us now what germany needs......please any advice


----------



## Guest

Are you getting married through the church or through city hall? 
Where are you asking for the "bachelor certificate" - her German city hall or the German consulate?
If it's a lot of trouble to get, I think she can just do a sworn statement that she is single. (I think that is what you mean when you say "bachelor certificate.")

Good luck, kamalja!


----------



## Guest

Liv said:


> I had to present the following:
> - a completed EX-16 form (Solicitud de Certificado de registro como residente comunitaria o Tarjeta de residencia de familiar de ciudadano de la Union) + copies
> - Libro de Familia + copy
> - my passport + copy
> - my husband’s ORIGINAL DNI card + copy
> - my certificado de empadronamiento
> - Three passport photos
> 
> They took my finger prints at this meeting and then told me I will get a letter in 1 to 1.5 months stating where I can pick up my residence card.
> .
> We got the forms online (except for the forms for paying the taxes which they gave us in the various offices), also you can pick them up from the front door of the offices. (unfortunately I can't post any links here)
> 
> I hope this is helpful to someone, as in the beginning I think I wasted a lot of time in confusion and stress due to a lack of information.
> 
> Good luck.


In November 2011 in Bilbao, I went through the same process. The only thing is that instead of the Libro de Familia they took the copy of the pages in the registro where our wedding was listed. 

Also, please note that they now require a copy of the *WHOLE* passport, not just the photo page.


----------



## Kamalja

*help*

we are planing get legal married in spain civil register .my fiancee need her bachelor certificate from her germany city hall.please any advice how can we do this.


----------



## xabiaxica

Kamalja said:


> we are planing get legal married in spain civil register .my fiancee need her bachelor certificate from her germany city hall.please any advice how can we do this.


try contacting the German Embassy here in Spain

http://www.embajada-online.com/consulado-en-Espana-de-Alemania-H-P166C4E67.htm


----------



## Guest

Let's try it in Spanish: the _certificado de solteria?_
I would be surprised if she couldn't get it at the consulate in Barcelona. According to the information xabiachica sent, the address is: 

Consulado General en Barcelona:

Dirección: Passeig de Gracia, 111
E-08008 Barcelona
Tel.: 93-292 10 00
Fax: 93-292 10 02
Mail: [email protected]


----------



## Kamalja

halydia said:


> Let's try it in Spanish: the _certificado de solteria?_
> I would be surprised if she couldn't get it at the consulate in Barcelona. According to the information xabiachica sent, the address is:
> 
> Consulado General en Barcelona:
> 
> Dirección: Passeig de Gracia, 111
> E-08008 Barcelona
> Tel.: 93-292 10 00
> Fax: 93-292 10 02
> Mail: [email protected][/email
> 
> thank you.when she never got it. can she sworn in the natory in germany as single. would spain accempt it,


----------



## xabiaxica

Kamalja said:


> halydia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's try it in Spanish: the _certificado de solteria?_
> I would be surprised if she couldn't get it at the consulate in Barcelona. According to the information xabiachica sent, the address is:
> 
> Consulado General en Barcelona:
> 
> Dirección: Passeig de Gracia, 111
> E-08008 Barcelona
> Tel.: 93-292 10 00
> Fax: 93-292 10 02
> Mail: [email protected][/email
> 
> thank you.when she never got it. can she sworn in the natory in germany as single. would spain accempt it,[/quote]
> 
> they might - they might not
> 
> that's one thing about Spain - there are sadly often no definitive answers
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest

xabiachica said:


> Kamalja said:
> 
> 
> 
> they might - they might not
> 
> that's one thing about Spain - there are sadly often no definitive answers
> 
> 
> 
> When I got married, I needed to go to the American embassy in Madrid to do a sworn declaration that I was single. I imagine your future wife could do the same the German consulate.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kamalja

halydia said:


> When I got married, I needed to go to the American embassy in Madrid to do a sworn declaration that I was single. I imagine your future wife could do the same the German consulate.



Well good.can she used that decleration paper as bachelor.would spain accempt it to process our marriage.


----------



## Bfpijuan

The one page marriage certificate is now the official document.


----------



## xabiaxica

Bfpijuan said:


> The one page marriage certificate is now the official document.


but they're not married yet - they are trying to get the docs together to be able to get married


----------



## Kamalja

yes


----------



## Kamalja

xabiachica said:


> but they're not married yet - they are trying to get the docs together to be able to get married


yes


----------

